# [SOLVED] UPower fails to start

## NismoC32

Not able to get UPower to start

Here is what i found in log files regarding UPower:

```
dbus-daemon[341]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.UPower': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)

Oct 24 23:02:31 HomePC dbus-daemon[341]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' unit='upower.service' requested by ':1.57' (uid=1000 pid=793 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ")

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[539453]: upower.service: Failed to set up user namespacing: Invalid argument

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[539453]: upower.service: Failed at step USER spawning /usr/lib/upower/upowerd: Invalid argument

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=217/USER

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[1]: Failed to start Daemon for power management.

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Service RestartSec=100ms expired, scheduling restart.

Oct 27 18:40:34 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Scheduled restart job, restart counter is at 5.

```

I don't know why the upower.service wont start.

This is the message systemd status gives me:

```
● upower.service - Daemon for power management

   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/upower.service; disabled; vendor preset: disabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Thu 2019-10-24 15:57:07 CEST; 33min ago

     Docs: man:upowerd(8)

 Main PID: 1699 (code=exited, status=217/USER)

      CPU: 5ms

Oct 24 15:57:07 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Service RestartSec=100ms expired, scheduling restart.

Oct 24 15:57:07 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Scheduled restart job, restart counter is at 5.

Oct 24 15:57:07 HomePC systemd[1]: Stopped Daemon for power management.

Oct 24 15:57:07 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Start request repeated too quickly.

Oct 24 15:57:07 HomePC systemd[1]: upower.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

Oct 24 15:57:07 HomePC systemd[1]: Failed to start Daemon for power management.
```

I have reemerged upower and dbus but that did not help.

The upower version is 0.99.11

Any idea?Last edited by NismoC32 on Mon Oct 28, 2019 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Most probably a matter of missing kernel config option regarding namesapces (CONFIG_USER_NS?)

++

Gi)

----------

## NismoC32

Thanks guitou you hit the nail.

----------

